# طريقة تنصيب وتفعيل برنامج cat-stw-sis-et العملاق من شركة كتربلر بالفيديو



## salwan (24 نوفمبر 2010)

طريقة تنصيب وتفعيل برنامج cat-stw-sis-et العملاق من شركة كتربلر بالفيديو
ارجو تحميل الملف المرفق والاطلاع عليه لانه ومن خلال تجربتي دورة تنصيب ممتازة

http://www.2shared.com/file/GV8_PGpk/cat-stw-sis-et.html

ان اعجبك الموضوع فانت ترى ايقونة الشكر


----------



## salwan (29 نوفمبر 2010)

اعزائي الم تحملو الملف هل اعجبكم


----------



## المهندس أحمد عاشور (13 مايو 2011)

*طلب هام جداً وعاجل !*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً يا م.سلوان لكن لدي طلب خاص ،لدي برنامج sis2009 ;كاملاً لكن أريد طريقة تنزيله بالتفصيل من البدايه بالصور أو الفيديو 
شكراً جزيلاً على سعت صدرك .​


----------



## cat man (15 مايو 2011)

المهندس أحمد عاشور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً يا م.سلوان لكن لدي طلب خاص ،لدي برنامج sis2009 ;كاملاً لكن أريد طريقة تنزيله بالتفصيل من البدايه بالصور أو الفيديو
> 
> شكراً جزيلاً على سعت صدرك .​


 

شرح sis 2010

http://ebiedyousif.net/vb/t22862.html


:56:


----------



## المهندس أحمد عاشور (1 يونيو 2011)

*مساعده في كيجن sis2009 أكرمكم الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
_أريد من حضراتكم الكيجن الخاص بSiS2009 من فضلكم ضروري جداً_

_  شكراً جزيلاً_​


----------



## المهندس أحمد عاشور (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
كل عام وانتم بخير اخي الفاضل 

قمت بتنزيل وتسطيب برنامج Sis2009 الخاص بصيانة معدات كاتربلر وعندما اقوم بادخال الlincese key من خلال كيجن قمت بتحميله والضغط عل Generate تظهر لي هذه الرساله ؟؟



​​
 فما الخطأ؟ هل في البرنامج ؟؟الكيجن؟؟ النسخه؟؟ 

نسخة الويندوز xp sp3 .​


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس أحمد عاشور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير اخي الفاضل
> 
> ...


 المشكلة في الويندوز ؟؟؟ حاول تشغل ال كيجن علي جهاز اخر و تاخد منه الكود


----------



## anaayad (29 يناير 2012)

thnx


----------



## سمير الفدادني (17 مايو 2012)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## الامبراطور (16 سبتمبر 2012)

المهندس أحمد عاشور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> كل عام وانتم بخير اخي الفاضل
> 
> قمت بتنزيل وتسطيب برنامج sis2009 الخاص بصيانة معدات كاتربلر وعندما اقوم بادخال الlincese key من خلال كيجن قمت بتحميله والضغط عل generate تظهر لي هذه الرساله ؟؟
> ...



الصق المفتاح بدون حرف ss وبدون المسافة بعدهما


----------



## eslamstartop (27 نوفمبر 2013)

لا اله الا الله.محمد رسول الله​


----------



## eslamstartop (27 نوفمبر 2013)

لا اله الا الله.محمد رسول الله​


----------



## engziadsalem (12 يناير 2014)

راءع


----------

